# Dubshed NI 2018 - some pics



## Cookies

Hi all,

Took a run over to Dubshed yesterday. Some very cool and interesting metal on display, along with a great selection of traders and detailing gear. Fantastic turn out too!!

Here are a just a few pics of some cars I thought were interesting.

Cooks

































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

And a few more.






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555

Some nice motors there Cooks, was going to head up today but too busy!


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> Some nice motors there Cooks, was going to head up today but too busy!


I thought it was a really good event, chum. Great to see a load of detailing gear there too like Gtechnic, Wowos and Sams.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555

Cookies said:


> I thought it was a really good event, chum. Great to see a load of detailing gear there too like Gtechnic, Wowos and Sams.
> 
> N
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Maybe best I didn't go after all for my wallets sake!


----------



## Cookies

gibbo555 said:


> Maybe best I didn't go after all for my wallets sake!


Funny, that was my mistake too. Bought some bits, none of which I needed at all!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1

Nice


----------



## JayMac

I’m just out of it, did you see any of the guys doing the drifting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

JayMac said:


> I'm just out of it, did you see any of the guys doing the drifting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't, mate. It was raining hard when I was there yesterday so didn't spend much time outside tbh

Any good?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Luckily it was dry while I was there, yea it was really good, really enjoyed it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline

Was a good show, perhaps too good as my wallet really took a bashing! Nice to see some new traders making the effort to come over. Had a good chat with onitsarse and sams for example. Sunday was mental busy! Great to see it doing well.

The one negative was the paper wristbands this year (and of course the inevitable price of food).


----------



## rojer386

This looks like the similar kind of cars that attend FittedUK. looked like a good turnout Cooks.


----------



## camerashy

Thanks for sharing


----------



## tarbyonline

So... 

Who’s going this year. Weekend passes are 20 notes online (online only)


----------



## Cookies

tarbyonline said:


> So...
> 
> Who's going this year. Weekend passes are 20 notes online (online only)


When is it? I take it the Eikon complex is being used?

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline

Cookies said:


> When is it? I take it the Eikon complex is being used?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


6th and 7th April. Yes Eikon again. Afaik they are using the new hall as well this year (possibly instead of the marquee thing). £15 each day or £20 for a weekend pass


----------



## Cookies

tarbyonline said:


> 6th and 7th April. Yes Eikon again. Afaik they are using the new hall as well this year (possibly instead of the marquee thing). £15 each day or £20 for a weekend pass


Thanks mate. I'll hopefully get over to that.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbyonline

Cookies said:


> Thanks mate. I'll hopefully get over to that.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It's a good show and there's usually some decent discounts on offer from traders too of course. Bit short notice though for people only finding out now!


----------



## beatty599

tarbyonline said:


> So...
> 
> Who's going this year. Weekend passes are 20 notes online (online only)


I'll see you there, I'm with the BMW Club again


----------

